

Two Cheers for Sweatshops (2000) - starpilot
http://www.nytimes.com/2000/09/24/magazine/two-cheers-for-sweatshops.html?pagewanted=all&src=pm

======
macarthy12
The sweatshops mentioned in first paragraph of the article are indeed gone.
Thailand is too expensive for them these days.

